# Getting started on the right foot



## BaaYale (Dec 2, 2013)

My wife and I recently purchased some land and are wanting to start a goat herd. I found three Angora on craigslist and I am hoping to shear and sell the wool. Can someone take a look at this listing and tell me if it is a good idea?

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4168937041.html


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

BaaYale said:


> My wife and I recently purchased some land and are wanting to start a goat herd. I found three Angora on craigslist and I am hoping to shear and sell the wool. Can someone take a look at this listing and tell me if it is a good idea? http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4168937041.html


They are cute. Not sure if you are planning to breed for fiber, and or milk in the future, but if you are planning to add to the herd, always make sure they are tested for disease like CAE, CL,& Johnes. I didn't do that but thankfully everyone came out negative... They really didn't specify much, just make sure you look at the hooves too, just to make sure you are not bringing rot on...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a lot more to it than just shearing and selling the fiber. To get a decent price, you need to clean and process it. Unless you have a passion for fiber, don't do it. You will not make the money you think you can make and you will put way more time into it than you think.


----------



## BaaYale (Dec 2, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> They are cute. Not sure if you are planning to breed for fiber, and or milk in the future, but if you are planning to add to the herd, always make sure they are tested for disease like CAE, CL,& Johnes. I didn't do that but thankfully everyone came out negative... They really didn't specify much, just make sure you look at the hooves too, just to make sure you are not bringing rot on...


Thanks for the reply. I sent the person who posted the add an email with questions about vaccination. Anything else I should check out before purchasing? How does one check the quality of the fleece?


----------



## BaaYale (Dec 2, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> There is a lot more to it than just shearing and selling the fiber. To get a decent price, you need to clean and process it. Unless you have a passion for fiber, don't do it. You will not make the money you think you can make and you will put way more time into it than you think.


I understand your concern. From the research I have done, it appears that harvesting wool is more work than simply keeping a gold fish alive. I assure you that i will not rush into an investment such as this without doing the proper research (why else would I seek the support of a community of people such as this?). I wouldn't say that I am a fiber enthusiast, but i am passionate about living in harmony with nature and with honest work. It seems that this way of living may fit that criteria and be enjoyable to boot.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

BaaYale said:


> Thanks for the reply. I sent the person who posted the add an email with questions about vaccination. Anything else I should check out before purchasing? How does one check the quality of the fleece?


Well, I'm not into fiber goats, I only have dairy, so I don't know about that. Here is a list if questions I normally ask.

Have they been tested for CAE, CL, & Johnes. If they say yes to at least the CAE (that's the big one) then I'll go further with them. A lot of people only test for CAE around here.

What are your vaccination, and worming routines? The vaccinations are not for the diseases above, they are for over eating disease. CDT or 8 way. Wormers, well I just ask because I want to know their practices. There are many wormers to worm with for all sorts of worms, that's why I switched to Fir Meadows the herbal dewormer.

When is the last time hooves were trimmed?

You would be very shocked at some answers I get off of CL for those basic questions... Then if everything seems good, go out and meet them, and them decide


----------

